# Ultegra Di2 Sprint and climbing remote shifter...... same thing?



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm wanting to put a remote shifter on the top of my handlebars for climbing (to be mounted on the under-side of my handlebar tops). Is there a different remote for this purpose versus the "sprint" shifter that can be mounted down in the drops?


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

No - both plug into the same junction box that the brifters plug into.


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

So there are two separate types of remote shifters? This is the one I was looking at and just wondering if this could be used for the purposes listed above.

Shimano Di2 Remote Switch SW-R610 - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes - the one you reference is the "climbing" shifter. The "sprint" shifter puts one button (either "up" or "down") on the inside of each brifter.

The "climbing" shifter is meant to be mounted on the handlebar near the stem, allowing you to easily shift when you are climbing with your hands on the handlebar near the stem.


----------



## davegregoire (Apr 9, 2012)

The climbing shifters do not plug into the junction box, they plug into the ultegra levers in their second port. 



AlphaDogCycling said:


> Yes - the one you reference is the "climbing" shifter. The "sprint" shifter puts one button (either "up" or "down") on the inside of each brifter.
> 
> The "climbing" shifter is meant to be mounted on the handlebar near the stem, allowing you to easily shift when you are climbing with your hands on the handlebar near the stem.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Unless you have the new 5 port junction A. You then have the option of plugging them in there or into the levers.


----------

